# Please Help Me Type Myself



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

Hi everyone. I've been lurking here for a while and made an account just to get others’ perspectives; I’ve been researching the cognitive functions for over a year now, and I’m officially confused on what type I might be. At this point I think I need objective, outside perspectives to help me out. (None of my family or friends is into MBTI, so I can’t ask them.) So, I’m here, and using the Ultimate Questionnaire. Thanks in advance. 😊

*1.) Is there anything that may affect the way you answer the questions? For example, a stressful time, mental illness, medications, special life circumstances? Other useful information includes sex, age, and current state of mind.*
A: I suffer from a significant amount of anxiety, though I don’t think I’ve ever been diagnosed with generalized anxiety disorder (I’d be inclined to self-diagnose, but no one takes that seriously and I’m not a doctor, so 😊). My self-esteem isn’t the best, but whose is? 😊 Other than that, no, there’s nothing else special I can think of. I’m female, in my mid-twenties, an only child, and currently content (as content as I can be anyway) and curious.

*2.) What kind of person are you and why?*
A: I would say I’m inquisitive, thoughtful, reflective, quiet, and caring. I am a thinker (I don’t mean this in the MBTI sense); I love thinking about things. (Is this question about who others say I am, or who I say I am? I sometimes unconsciously use others’ descriptions of myself as my own, because I have a hard time knowing who I am.)

I love fiction and creating worlds and characters. That’s my passion. I am fascinated by human relationships, especially friendships and family relationships, though I don’t have many close relationships myself and find it hard to open up to people. I am an author, music-lover (for the way it makes me feel, the sensations, emotions and memories different melodies and tones evoke in me), amateur singer (again, for the way it makes me feel physically and emotionally), and love learning. I am very detail-oriented and am a bit of a perfectionist. I hate making mistakes and tend to blame myself a lot, even when it’s not always completely warranted (at least by others). I don’t consider myself a very practical person (as far as focus on bills, housing, clothing, etc.), though if that’s because I’m genuinely not or because I haven’t had to live 100% independently yet, I’m not sure. I honestly think money, bills, shopping, etc., is boring. I’d much rather be making up characters, daydreaming about being a certain character, listening to a good song, watching live music videos, etc.

I don’t know why I’m into stories or music; they just let me express my emotions, and help me feel and dive deeper into those emotions and thoughts. I find that all extremely satisfying.

I do care about others deeply, and especially about harmony—I hate conflict. I don’t know if this is because I’m naturally this way, or because I grew up in a conflict-heavy home (alcoholic father, codependency) and I get very afraid when conflict appears. I just want to hide, or sometimes, if I’m comfortable enough, try to diffuse the conflict/help out. I’m very much a people-pleaser. I hate when people feel left out or disrespected, because I know those feelings and they’re awful. I want everyone to feel cared for and appreciated, to be happy. I’d like to say I’m empathetic, but after reading so much about empathy vs. sympathy, I’m not sure I use empathy more. Regardless, I definitely want people around me to be happy and at peace with each other (and me), and I tend to feel others’ emotions—when someone is sad or upset, I can feel it, like an energy permeating the room. I am very sensitive to people’s energies, although I can’t always identify what they are.

*3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
A: I hate these types of questions, as I don’t think about myself very much. 😊 I’m very reflective and detailed—I love diving deep into topics and asking “why.” I also love playing devil’s advocate and looking at all the different perspectives in a given situation, and I think I’m quite good at that.

*4.) Do you think there are any differences between how you described yourself and how people actually perceive you? How do you think others would describe you? If there are any discrepancies between these two that you are aware of; do you know why exactly that is?*
A: People have definitely described me as inquisitive, thoughtful, wise, caring, analytical, and detail-oriented. Generally, no, I don’t think there are many differences. Others tend to describe me more as kind or sweet, though; I feel more detached, less warm and fuzzy, on the inside. This discrepancy may be due to the fact that I see myself as very analytical, especially alone, but around people I tend to be friendly and warm as well. I am glad others see me as kind, as I don’t ever want to seem unapproachable. Others also describe me as intelligent, intellectual, and dedicated (to tasks or jobs).

*5.) How do you react to new situations in your life? Can you describe an event in your life where you were in an unknown situation? How did you deal with it?*
A: To new situations—it depends. If the situation is something I wanted to happen, I generally get excited, especially if aligns with the path I want to travel in life. I also enjoy experiencing new things just to experience different feelings, new people, etc. But on a deeper level, most new experiences, even ones I look forward to, I approach with anxiety and fear, because I don’t know what might happen and I may not know how to do something. I might get caught off-guard and look stupid, or screw something up. (I’m an Enneagram 6, if anyone is interested, and it comes out here. 😊)

An example would be my first day at one of my former jobs—I had seen the same people there when I came in for my interview, so that was reassuring, but I had no idea who those people were or if they’d like me. I was extremely nervous and tried to be polite. I went straight for what was familiar—the manager, who had interviewed me—and stuck close by him until I was given my first task. Then I focused on that task, getting it right, and hoped no one was judging me.

*6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
I love order. Order, to me, means security, knowledge, safety. I can anticipate what’s going to happen and be prepared. I don’t value order so much among my physical stuff (books, papers, etc.—I don’t care about that stuff, I let it pile up all the time, much to my mom’s chagrin), but among my life. I need to know what my upcoming week, and ideally weeks, holds. I hate planning things the day before; I need at least a few days to psych myself up for interacting with someone. If someone calls and says, “Want to have lunch tomorrow?” I freak out and try to say no without saying no, or put off the event. Besides having pretty much the same routine each day, I have long-term goals for my life (to get published, to have my own home, to visit new places).

Chaos generally means fear, although it depends on the context; sometimes, chaos is fun. I picture a big pile of balls, or something to play in—not organized, but that’s the fun of it. Like just throwing paint on a canvas, not having any rules. That kind of chaos can be fun, if I’m in a safe place and can just have fun. But generally, chaos makes me think of unpredictability, and that terrifies me.

I really don’t know how chaos manifests in my daily life; I would say in my writing, but even when I create characters, I ultimately organize information about them. Still, maybe when I’m just playing around in my head, with no pressure to create a real story, I can let ideas float through—e.g., what if this imaginary person owns this kind of a house in this location, or what if this kind of house, or what if this location? Since I’m not committed to any idea and don’t need to make a story out of it, I can just enjoy the different possibilities. I’m not sure that’s chaos though.

*7.) You are given a reasonable budget and must buy and prepare a Holiday (Thanksgiving, Christmas, etc.) dinner. What are you thinking? What do you buy? What do you do?*
Think, “Holy crap” first. I’m the last person to do something like this. But if I was given this task, I would first organize. Figure out what dishes I want to make (and for that I would think, because I hate cooking, what does my family usually make and like?), what ingredients I need, then look to see what ingredients I already own, then go to the store to get the ones I don’t have. And I would hope I wouldn’t go over budget. If I was going to go over, I would probably rationalize it with “I want you all to have a nice Thanksgiving/holiday,” unless money was a serious issue, in which case I would cut out the dish(es) that people would be least likely to miss.

*8.) Do you see ideas as revolving around core concepts or as gateways to new ideas?*
A: As others have said, ideas are clearly both, but I would say I tend to see them as revolving around core concepts. Like, when I understand an idea, I categorize it, even subconsciously. I love categories and categorizing things (maybe that’s why I love personality psychology so much). I’m not entirely sure how I organize ideas, but it would make sense to organize them according to subject and concepts. To be honest I don’t understand this question very much.

*9.) Do you find yourself to be obsessive about topics? Do you continually divine value from something you already understand or do you move on once you feel you have a fair enough understanding?*
A: Yes, I am very obsessive. I am only really interested in stuff that has to do with my stories and characters, but of course those span many different subjects, so I hit on topics all the time that I find interesting. When I do, I research, like crazy. I also like to talk about what I’m learning with someone, although I don’t typically share as much as I would like to because most people don’t seem to be as interested in the topics. I love researching. (For example, I read a book in middle school, and fell in love with it and with its location. I proceeded to research that location to the extent that I felt like I knew the city—I knew its history, its neighborhoods, demographics, businesses, schools, etc. I also researched the author in-depth, tried to recreate her childhood and understand her relationships.)

I tend to return to the same topics over and over again, usually because I find those topics useful in whatever I’m currently working on. For example, I love being able to apply psychological knowledge to people I know, to see it working in real life. However, after a while I do move on from whatever I’m obsessing over, usually because I’ve found something new to obsess over. Still, that old knowledge remains in my head to reference if I ever need to.

*10.) What do you like about traveling and what would you do if you could travel anywhere?*
I love traveling because I get to experience new places and people. For anyone who’s read _The Moviegoer_ by Walker Percy, the main character says that every city has its own “genie soul”—its own sense, feeling, tone—and from the moment I read that I said, “Yes!” That’s why I love traveling—to experience each place’s (whether town, city, country) genie-soul, its culture, traditions, geography, streets, buildings, what makes it unique. If I could travel anywhere, I would go back to the UK (I’ve been there twice) because it’s a beautiful country and there are so many places I haven’t explored there. I’d go back to the Lake District and Edinburgh, but I’d also explore the Yorkshire Dales where I’ve never been before. I’d walk around towns and cities where I’ve set stories and see if the descriptions I wrote at all accurately reflect the genie-soul of the place.

I would also love to go back to the Midwestern and Southern U.S. and drive around, stopping in small towns and discovering their shops, old diners, architectural ruins, people, and overall cultures and tones.

*11.) What is it that you desire in life? What do you strive to achieve? Why? Where do you think these drives and desires stem from or are inspired by?*
I desire to be a published author, to in some way make a living from writing fiction, and to make an impact on the world somehow (ideally through my writing). I also want to help people, but ultimately art comes first—though I want my art to be helpful to people. But I don’t consciously think about helping people or serving them. I sometimes feel guilty about this (I am very religious, and my religion highly values serving others. I was also once called selfish by a very close family member for trying to get to the bottom of something I was thinking/feeling about my life—I wouldn’t stop pressing the issue, maybe it seemed like I was shooting down the other person’s ideas/advice—and I’ve since been hyper-aware of whenever I may seem selfish).

I want to get published because, well, I want to give people hope somehow (even if it’s through a very specific fictional story), show them beauty and hope and sacrificial love; and also, I want the writing community, including more respected authors and editors, to acknowledge me as a good author. I want to be respected for my art.

*12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
I think I’m an INFJ, and have thought so for several years, ever since I first took the 16 personalities test online. I’ve since learned that tests aren’t always accurate (maybe they’re not at all), and in the past couple of years I’ve studied the cognitive functions in more depth. Perhaps too in-depth, as I now do not know which functions I really use—everything seems to be blending together, and I can’t tell if my behavior is truly mine or just me doing what I “should” be doing. (The result of overthinking, which I do a lot.) So I’m now considering ISFJ and INFP.

I think I’m an INFJ because I relate strongly to Ti and Fe (I love me some Ti), but I think I use Ti very consciously so it’s probably not my dom or auxiliary function. I also think I am very Fe-oriented, but I’ve been that way since childhood, and I know the aux function isn’t very developed in childhood. (But everyone uses every function, so who knows.) Recent research has me wondering if I really use Fi. But I don’t relate much to descriptions of Fi. I never think about my personal ideals and I honestly don’t really know what they are. Fi users sometimes seem a bit selfish to me (although I hate saying that because I’ve been called selfish before, and it was very hurtful. I don’t want to offend anyone.). I do relate to Ni in some ways: seeking the deeper meaning behind objects, asking why. I also see possible indications of inferior Se: I’m not very coordinated; am very easily overstimulated by bright lights, loud noises, and weird smells (though I’m also an HSP, which could explain that); and when I’m at the end of my rope I often just want to engage in strenuous exercise or eat a ton and forget my brain exists. I also have dreams sometimes where I’m running from someone, often leaping over fences, sometimes crashing through yards or houses—and while I’m afraid, I’m mostly excited. Those dreams are fun. It’s like my alter ego comes out.

I’ve also thought, however, that I’m an ISFJ or an INFP. For one, I don’t really understand Ni that well, and I definitely don’t have hunches or a-ha moments. Or if I have, I don’t remember them. I definitely look for the deeper meaning behind objects and events, but I don’t get hunches about people. I do pick up up on others’ emotional states (I can tell if someone is mad, or sad, but I’m not always accurate) and hypothesize, “Maybe they feel this way because of this…” But I’m never sure, and I don’t think I’d be comfortable predicting anything.

But I don’t really understand or relate to Si that well. The main reason I think I might be an ISFJ is because I don’t relate entirely to Ni, I seem to use Ti and Fe a lot (although I could be wrong), and I do (or did) enjoy sensory experiences, colors, etc. I remember enjoying playing in water as a kid, watching water in fountains, watching grass and bugs, pretending I was living in trees while riding in the car (though maybe that’s intuition). I do sometimes refer to past experiences to inform my present. I’m not very innovative; if something works, why change it? I’m very slow to learn new hands-on tasks—I need to see someone do it, and then do it myself, and know the specific steps to follow. Only when I get the task down can I take shortcuts, and even then, I might not, if I don’t trust myself enough with the process or don’t think it’s necessary.

I also don’t really like metaphors—I guess I use them sometimes, but when people start talking in abstractions, similes, etc., I get annoyed. Just say what you want to say, people. Don’t try to be all fancy. I remember a friend of mine in high school would sometimes use metaphors to describe something, trying to be dramatic, and I just wanted to roll my eyes. Metaphors seem too abstract, not getting to the root of the concept. I want to go beyond the metaphor to the root, the concrete thing itself. (Like Plato’s “Forms” in _The Republic_. Oh wait, is that a metaphor?? 😊)

Part of me really wants to be an INFP, because that’s the stereotypical “artist” type, and after reading the “You Know You’re an INFP When…” thread, I absolutely love the posts and feel like I relate to them a bit more even than the INFJ ones (that, in contrast, seem so abstract). The posts just seem more colorful, more interesting, and I completely relate to anthropomorphizing animals (which it seems some INFJs do, and of course any type can, but INFPs seems to do this all the time). I was very sensitive to animals as a child and still am to an extent. I was also very sensitive in general as a child; I cried easily, often from feeling emotions I couldn’t identify but were very strong (usually some kind of sadness and/or fear I think, now that I’ve become more self-aware).

Of course, I realize anyone can feel what’s in those INFP posts, and they have nothing to do with the cognitive functions. I don’t really relate to Fi or Ne descriptions, but I like INFPs a lot.

Thank you all again for reading so much text! I’ll answer any other questions you want me to.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

I'd love to know what anyone thinks. Maybe my post is too long. 😄


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> I'd love to know what anyone thinks. Maybe my post is too long. 😄


It's not too long, but very detailed...which is good. I am going to have to read it again, and get back to you though. I agree a lot of what you were saying 2/3rds down about relating to all of those types, because I was picking up on some of this and that throughout.  I will try and come back a little later, and prob with a few additional questions for you. I am leaning towards one type already, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> It's not too long, but very detailed...which is good. I am going to have to read it again, and get back to you though. I agree a lot of what you were saying 2/3rds down about relating to all of those types, because I was picking up on some of this and that throughout.  I will try and come back a little later, and prob with a few additional questions for you. I am leaning towards one type already, but I want to be sure.


Thank you! I thought I would give as much detail as possible, to be helpful, but maybe it's not. 😄 I I look forward to your questions.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

ISFJ is the type I think you have.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

1. Describe in general, your taste in media such as music, movies, books, etc. Name any genres you may prefer.

What type of information media do you consume the most ? Youtube, books, social media, etc?

2) Do you ever consider audience scores or critics reviews before selecting a movie, show, or album, etc? If so, which one do you consider more important to you?

In general, which do you usually agree with more after watching a movie: audience or critic's reviews?

3) How quick of a learner are you? Describe your strategy with learning new material? Do you usually stick with material instructor has given (textbook, lecture materials, etc), or do you go outside of course material to gain deeper understanding? Are you a good note-taker? Do you go back and look at your notes?


4) Is organization important to you? How organized are you, in general with things, esp work environment vs home environment.

5) Are you a routine person? In general, do you have a schedule you keep to, such as sleeping and eating, etc? How many hours do you usually need of sleep per day to feel your best?


----------



## lecomte (May 20, 2014)

I think you re INFJ
Your curiosiy comes from your Ti.
You search for harmony in relationship that's Fe
You are organized, meticulous, and achievement driven

Nevertheless with your fiction I can say you have some Ne (or maybe it's a kind of Ni)
What kind of genre is your fiction? Realistic, fantasy or science fiction?


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> 1. Describe in general, your taste in media such as music, movies, books, etc. Name any genres you may prefer.
> 
> What type of information media do you consume the most ? Youtube, books, social media, etc?
> 
> ...


Please don't hate me, but I think I wrote a book again... 

*1. Describe in general, your taste in media such as music, movies, books, etc. Name any genres you may prefer.*
Well, as I said I love music. I don’t tend to like contemporary stuff—I prefer classic rock, oldies (1920s-70s), grunge, some 80s and 90s pop. I relate a lot to grunge music and lyrics, but I also like lyrics that are sweet and hopeful. Just depends on my mood. I love Toad the Wet Sprocket (Glen Phillips’ lyrics are amazing). I also can get into bands if I’m really interested in their members (e.g., I like the Beatles a lot more than I used to because I listened to their lesser-known tracks—so much better than the singles!—and researched McCartney and Lennon’s relationship, which is very fascinating. I also got into the Smiths by becoming interested in Morrissey.)

I’m very picky about what books I read, partly because after getting my Master’s in creative writing I was tired of reading, but also partly because I write what I want to read, focused on friendships and families, and most books don’t seem to focus on those. But in general I like some literary fiction (I love William Faulkner, Katherine Mansfield, some other modernist stuff), some historical fiction, some YA fiction (I find it to be more emotionally authentic than a lot of adult books, doesn’t feel contrived or stunted, although it can feel a bit immature now).

I don’t read much nonfiction, but I do love typology books (no surprise there), and reference books, like encyclopedias, where you can skip around and read what you want. (I used to pour through my grandparents’ World Books encyclopedias—those things are awesome.)

As far as movies, I love period pieces and historical films—to see how accurate the film is with styles, slang, etc., and because I love imagining myself in other time periods—as well as films focused on (you guessed it!) family and friendships, and mental health. Examples: I love _Dunkirk_, _The Night of the Hunter_, and shows like _Supernatural_ (not for the horror, for the Winchester brothers), _Starsky and Hutch_, _Bonanza_. I like a lot of older shows. Modern stuff seems depressing (contemporary fashion, culture, etc., just doesn’t appeal to me, and everything seems so dark, visually). I also like some comedy, like _Ferris Bueller’s Day Off_ and _It’s a Mad, Mad, Mad, Mad World, _but I prefer dramas. (Sorry, I could go on about this stuff all day!)

*What type of information media do you consume the most ? Youtube, books, social media, etc?*
Do you mean how I get information (like news, etc.), or just media in general? Sorry if I’m not understanding. I like YouTube videos for visual learning—being able to see faces, how people interact with each other, etc. (I like personality typing videos, music videos, interviews). I don’t keep up with news much (I find it depressing), but sometimes I watch the local news on TV or read the newspaper or articles online if it’s information that interests me. I’m on social media mostly because I was encouraged to be by fellow writers and teachers, but I don’t like it and only post because I feel I have to. I don’t spend much time on social media at all, and wish I could get rid of it altogether.

*2) Do you ever consider audience scores or critics reviews before selecting a movie, show, or album, etc? If so, which one do you consider more important to you?*
No, not when it comes to art. (Now, if I was buying a household appliance, I would read a bunch of reviews.) I prefer to listen/watch it myself and make my own judgments. In fact I think reading people’s opinions would ruin the experience for me—I’d be preconditioned to think a certain way about the piece. To me, music/shows/films are like discoveries, something new to be experienced, another view of reality that can provide new feelings and ideas and inspiration. I want to go in with my eyes wide open and my mind blank and expectant.

*In general, which do you usually agree with more after watching a movie: audience or critic's reviews?*
This is hard because I don’t care much about other people’s opinions of films; I feel what I feel, think what I think. But I guess if I had to pick one, I would pick critics’, only because they usually talk about things like pacing and characterization, things that a lot of audiences don’t seem to want to discuss in depth. (Not trying to sound superior!) To be honest I don’t read a lot of critic’s opinions. I’d rather discuss a film with another person, but most people don’t want to talk in-depth about the story. (Though I’m not sure I always can—sometimes there’s just so much to process, I just want to keep it all inside and savor it.)

*3) How quick of a learner are you? Describe your strategy with learning new material? Do you usually stick with material instructor has given (textbook, lecture materials, etc), or do you go outside of course material to gain deeper understanding? Are you a good note-taker? Do you go back and look at your notes? *
This depends on the topic—if I’m interested/already know something about it, I will learn faster. E.g., as I got into higher levels of math, I didn’t learn as fast, because things got more complicated and I didn’t enjoy math at all.

I think I’m a slower learner in general, but once I understand a topic I can start extrapolating upon it, seeing applications and connections, which is fun. I say I’m slow because it takes me a while to understand certain concepts—I want to know all the details, how things connect, how systems work (this seems to be Ti?). I want to understand the concept behind something (if it’s a topic I’m interested in) first.

If the course is something I’m interested in, I may study outside the course material (e.g., when I was learning about modernism in college, I read up on Mansfield outside of class), but only if I’m very interested.

I think I’m an excellent note-taker, and I find taking notes by hand really helps me remember things. In high school I could remember where certain notes were on the page, which helped me recall information. However, once I understand a topic I don’t look at the notes anymore—I ruminate on the information in my head, and I tend to remember a good amount of it, or at least the stuff I want to look into/think about more.

*4) Is organization important to you? How organized are you, in general with things, esp work environment vs home environment.*
This depends. I grew up with a very, very organized mother and grandmother, so I know they’ve rubbed off on me. But they actually like organizing things. 😊 I was meticulous with using a planner in high school and college; now, not so much. I probably should use one, as I find writing tasks down helpful, but I don’t want to buy one every year. Now I generally remember the big things I need to do, and write down smaller tasks I may forget on sticky notes (which is annoying as they’re all over, but I don’t care that much as long as I remember). I’m definitely not organized so much when it comes to objects (books, notebooks, clothes, etc.)—others will say “You should organize that,” and I’ll think, “I guess that is smart, but I don’t really care.” My desk is covered with papers, notebooks, books, and it doesn’t look very nice, but I know where things are, or can easily find them. So at home I’m not very organized (and I think if I lived by myself I might be less so).

However, once I set up a system—usually recommended by someone else—I’ll stick to that system if I find it helpful. E.g., I organize my clothes by color now. I never would have thought to do that, but someone recommended it, and I like the control it affords and how easy it makes it to find certain items.

When I was working outside the home (remote now), and going to school, I was pretty organized. I needed (and need) to keep track of tasks, prioritize, etc., so I got done what I was supposed to, but I didn’t care how specific objects were organized (unless my boss did).* 

5) Are you a routine person? In general, do you have a schedule you keep to, such as sleeping and eating, etc? How many hours do you usually need of sleep per day to feel your best?*

Very much so. I enjoy getting up at the same time, doing the same tasks every day. That being said, I do like having days where I don’t have a set schedule (such a relief). I definitely like going to bed at the same time most nights, although I don’t mind staying up later if I’m reading a good book or watching a good movie. But I do tend to get annoyed that I let myself stay up so late. 😊 I love sleep. I don’t have to think about anything, plan anything—just be. And I love dreams. I need a good 8+ hours of sleep every night, although I can get by on less and often do, as I’ve never slept well.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

lecomte said:


> I think you re INFJ
> Your curiosiy comes from your Ti.
> You search for harmony in relationship that's Fe
> You are organized, meticulous, and achievement driven
> ...


Thanks for your response! My fiction tends to be not very categorizable (which makes marketing it hard...ugh). I write some historical fiction, but mostly I would call it upmarket (a new term for sort of between genre and literary, almost like literary-lite), focusing on relationships. My fiction is very realistic--although I did once write a fantasy-ish novel (based on a dream I had) which was a lot of fun and that I would love to revise. The novel I just finished revising has thriller elements, but I don't generally write to fit specific genres.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Please don't hate me, but I think I wrote a book again...
> 
> *1. Describe in general, your taste in media such as music, movies, books, etc. Name any genres you may prefer.*
> Well, as I said I love music. I don’t tend to like contemporary stuff—I prefer classic rock, oldies (1920s-70s), grunge, some 80s and 90s pop. I relate a lot to grunge music and lyrics, but I also like lyrics that are sweet and hopeful. Just depends on my mood. I love Toad the Wet Sprocket (Glen Phillips’ lyrics are amazing). I also can get into bands if I’m really interested in their members (e.g., I like the Beatles a lot more than I used to because I listened to their lesser-known tracks—so much better than the singles!—and researched McCartney and Lennon’s relationship, which is very fascinating. I also got into the Smiths by becoming interested in Morrissey.)
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to provide such detailed answers. A +. It makes it so much easier to type. I think you are an ISFJ with well developed Ne. 

I will have to come back later to this, but yeah...it is very obvious you are Fe / Ti, and this was the first thing I noticed. I also noticed the Ne style of writing, and not Ni. 

Your Si is dominant over your Ne for sure, and keeps you more firmly on the ground, able to keep a routine, and also helps provide so many details in your writing. 

I hope this helps some, but again...I will try and come back later unless you feel like my explanation is sufficient. 

One more thing: you mentioned you are a type 6 Enneagram which is fairly common for ISFJs...so that fits nicely too. INFJs and INFPs would be much less common for that type, and again...your cognitive functions do not seem match up with those types either.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

secondpassing said:


> ISFJ is the type I think you have.


Would you mind explaining? Looking back on my post, it seems Si-ish for sure (but I don't know the functions as well as I could). I just seem so into ideas and concepts, and I have friends I think are Si-doms who aren't into that stuff at all. They want to talk about things in the real world, and seem to get bored when I start talking about a music analysis video I just watched, or a random idea, etc. But maybe that's just them, or a stereotype. Sometimes I feel like I'm a really shallow INFJ, or a deep ISFJ. Ha ha.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> Thanks for taking the time to provide such detailed answers. A +. It makes it so much easier to type. I think you are an ISFJ with well developed Ne.
> 
> I will have to come back later to this, but yeah...it is very obvious you are Fe / Ti, and this was the first thing I noticed. I also noticed the Ne style of writing, and not Ni.
> 
> ...


I really appreciate your questions, and answers. I'll admit I'm a tiny bit sad, but not entirely surprised, that you think I'm an ISFJ. I'm leaning toward that myself. I've just never felt like I fit with most people, and so many INFJs have the same experience. And I'm always in my head, been called the "absent-minded professor," which many Si-doms don't seem to relate to, but maybe some do? Who knows. Maybe I need to find some loner/artistic ISFJs, and lurk on their forums a bit more.

Would you mind explaining how my writing is Ne-like instead of Ni? When I read about Ne as a function, I don't really relate to it. That being said, the idea that I actually might use Ne kind of excites me. But dominant Ne users (and even Ne-auxiliaries) tire me out--jumping from topic to topic. Maybe I'll read more about Ne, too.

I would love you to expand on everything, but I realize you have a life, so if you can explain more that would be great, but if not, thank you so much for helping me out.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> I really appreciate your questions, and answers. I'll admit I'm a tiny bit sad, but not entirely surprised, that you think I'm an ISFJ. I'm leaning toward that myself. I've just never felt like I fit with most people, and so many INFJs have the same experience. And I'm always in my head, been called the "absent-minded professor," which many Si-doms don't seem to relate to, but maybe some do? Who knows. Maybe I need to find some loner/artistic ISFJs, and lurk on their forums a bit more.
> 
> Would you mind explaining how my writing is Ne-like instead of Ni? When I read about Ne as a function, I don't really relate to it. That being said, the idea that I actually might use Ne kind of excites me. But dominant Ne users (and even Ne-auxiliaries) tire me out--jumping from topic to topic. Maybe I'll read more about Ne, too.
> 
> I would love you to expand on everything, but I realize you have a life, so if you can explain more that would be great, but if not, thank you so much for helping me out.


I do think you are higher on the intuitive scale than most ISFJs I have known. There is a theory that I tend to agree with, that cognitive functions are more fluid than static. Therefore, for all intents and purposes, your Ne can "jump" to a higher slot.

Cognitive functions can be developed, just like a muscle, esp if you using them regularly. For instance, there are XNFJs physicists and theoretical mathematicians, that require Ti at the highest levels to even wrap your head around. So, they are using Ti well beyond what I am using it for with their occupation, even though I am (at least I think) a Ti dom.

Anyway, let me explain the difference between and Ni and Ne...at least what I have noticed with writing and speaking styles.

Ni is much more direct, providing less explanation. It is like a direct path, where Ne (and esp in conjunction with Ti) is like building towards something. Ne is thinking out loud and pulls ideas from different directions, sometimes taking a detour, and will come back to the main point — usually, but not always, lol.

You are a very good writer, I can tell. What I recognized from your answers is that I would go back again to reread your answers, but I did not have to ask for further explanation...nor was, I like...hmmm, that was so many details, yet lacking so much context. What does it all mean? Even though I am not as good with Si myself, I actually think that your Si, in conjunction with your other functions is what made it well balanced. 




Through a Glass Darkly said:


> But dominant Ne users (and even Ne-auxiliaries) tire me out--jumping from topic to topic. Maybe I'll read more about Ne, too.


I am pretty sure I tire out my ISFJ cousin when we talk, lol, I have to keep this in mind. 

ENXPs can have this effect on me sometimes, esp when they talk really fast and make point after point, and I am like...wait, a minute...my Ti is trying to check the validity of what you are saying, but you keep jumping around. Eventually, my processor freezes up, and I have to shut down.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Would you mind explaining? Looking back on my post, it seems Si-ish for sure (but I don't know the functions as well as I could). I just seem so into ideas and concepts, and I have friends I think are Si-doms who aren't into that stuff at all. They want to talk about things in the real world, and seem to get bored when I start talking about a music analysis video I just watched, or a random idea, etc. But maybe that's just them, or a stereotype. Sometimes I feel like I'm a really shallow INFJ, or a deep ISFJ. Ha ha.


I kept my explanation short. I hope you will understand. I am 629 after all. 
I'd encourage you to examine the different types as they post on this forum. People watching brings good insight into self-awareness.



Through a Glass Darkly said:


> *3.) What about your personality most distinguishes you from everyone else?*
> A: I hate these types of questions, as I don’t think about myself very much. 😊 I’m very reflective and detailed—I love diving deep into topics and asking “why.” I also love playing devil’s advocate and looking at all the different perspectives in a given situation, and I think I’m quite good at that.


Most definitely not an IxxP from this, as IxxPs contemplate how they differ from others. Also probably not Fi-Te, because I rarely see them play devil's advocate.



> *6.) Describe your relationship to order and chaos. What do order and chaos mean to you? How do they manifest in your daily life?*
> I love order. Order, to me, means security, knowledge, safety. I can anticipate what’s going to happen and be prepared. I don’t value order so much among my physical stuff (books, papers, etc.—I don’t care about that stuff, I let it pile up all the time, much to my mom’s chagrin), but among my life. I need to know what my upcoming week, and ideally weeks, holds. I hate planning things the day before; I need at least a few days to psych myself up for interacting with someone. If someone calls and says, “Want to have lunch tomorrow?” I freak out and try to say no without saying no, or put off the event. Besides having pretty much the same routine each day, I have long-term goals for my life (to get published, to have my own home, to visit new places).
> 
> Chaos generally means fear, although it depends on the context; sometimes, chaos is fun. I picture a big pile of balls, or something to play in—not organized, but that’s the fun of it. Like just throwing paint on a canvas, not having any rules. That kind of chaos can be fun, if I’m in a safe place and can just have fun. But generally, chaos makes me think of unpredictability, and that terrifies me.
> ...


Order is IxxJ
"Letting ideas float through" is Ne, as an Ni-dom would seek to organize them. 
You continue in other answers with a focus to Ne, yet that is not your natural inclination to do it seems- but a cover, to compensate for everything you cannot factually organize. (the counterbalance to your Si)



> *12.) What type do you think you are? Why this/these type(s)? Is there a type that appeals to you, to your self-perception, that you would like to be? Why?*
> I think I’m an INFJ, and have thought so for several years, ever since I first took the 16 personalities test online. I’ve since learned that tests aren’t always accurate (maybe they’re not at all), and in the past couple of years I’ve studied the cognitive functions in more depth. Perhaps too in-depth, as I now do not know which functions I really use—everything seems to be blending together, and I can’t tell if my behavior is truly mine or just me doing what I “should” be doing. (The result of overthinking, which I do a lot.) So I’m now considering ISFJ and INFP.
> 
> I think I’m an INFJ because I relate strongly to Ti and Fe (I love me some Ti), but I think I use Ti very consciously so it’s probably not my dom or auxiliary function. I also think I am very Fe-oriented, but I’ve been that way since childhood, and I know the aux function isn’t very developed in childhood. (But everyone uses every function, so who knows.) Recent research has me wondering if I really use Fi. But I don’t relate much to descriptions of Fi. I never think about my personal ideals and I honestly don’t really know what they are. Fi users sometimes seem a bit selfish to me (although I hate saying that because I’ve been called selfish before, and it was very hurtful. I don’t want to offend anyone.). I do relate to Ni in some ways: seeking the deeper meaning behind objects, asking why. I also see possible indications of inferior Se: I’m not very coordinated; am very easily overstimulated by bright lights, loud noises, and weird smells (though I’m also an HSP, which could explain that); and when I’m at the end of my rope I often just want to engage in strenuous exercise or eat a ton and forget my brain exists. I also have dreams sometimes where I’m running from someone, often leaping over fences, sometimes crashing through yards or houses—and while I’m afraid, I’m mostly excited. Those dreams are fun. It’s like my alter ego comes out.
> ...


I like thinking of Si as organizing facts, and Ni as organizing ideas. You may as well disagree, but it makes typing other people easier.

*Bolded part.* I don't relate to having preferring Ni either. Abstractions are a way to understand reality, not so much getting reality from those abstractions. Thus, I too will want things to be ultimately boiled down, which I believe is a manifestation of Ne-Si/Si-Ne.

I feel as I do not need to explain why I think you are an F type. So I left that out.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> I do think you are higher on the intuitive scale than most ISFJs I have known. There is a theory that I tend to agree with, that cognitive functions are more fluid than static. Therefore, for all intents and purposes, your Ne can "jump" to a higher slot.
> 
> Cognitive functions can be developed, just like a muscle, esp if you using them regularly. For instance, there are XNFJs physicists and theoretical mathematicians, that require Ti at the highest levels to even wrap your head around. So, they are using Ti well beyond what I am using it for with their occupation, even though I am (at least I think) a Ti dom.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your reply and kind words. I find it really interesting that cognitive functions may be able to "jump" to other levels, so to speak. Do you know any good resources on this topic? (I'm skeptical of Internet articles after reading so many that seem to rely on stereotypes.) Maybe I'll look around on this site too.

The idea that my Ne could be so well-developed from such a young age baffles me, though. I've loved fiction since before I could read, and began writing stories when I was very young. And I didn't grow up around artists or authors--I think my dad is a Ne-dom, but he didn't influence me nearly as much as my mom and grandmother, who I have reason to believe are both strong Si-doms, very grounded in the real world. But if I am a Si-dom and Ne is my inferior function, then how could it be developed--how did I naturally use it so much--at such a young age?

Or, maybe Ne has nothing to do with my obsession with creating characters. 😄

Funny about Ni vs. Ne--in everything I've read, Ni writing is vague and sometimes confusing. But, certainly Ne isn't to the point either. Your observations are very interesting.

Just a thought: any way I could be INFP? I realize I seem to use Fe, and as much as I'd like to make it into Fi, you and everyone else are probably right. But I wonder if my Ne could be higher than my Si. Then again, I've never heard of functions "jumping" around before. Is that really common? It just seems unlikely. I've tried to research "ISFJs with high Ne" and most people just complain about struggling with Ne. Very few seem to actually enjoy using it. It makes more sense to me that one's tertiary function would be more developed than one's inferior. 

Not trying to argue anything, just throwing out a thought/playing devil's advocate.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

secondpassing said:


> I kept my explanation short. I hope you will understand. I am 629 after all.
> I'd encourage you to examine the different types as they post on this forum. People watching brings good insight into self-awareness.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. What you say makes a lot of sense. However, I want to clarify that I don't often let ideas just float through my mind--usually I grab onto one and focus in on it for a story. I love organizing my thoughts and ideas for stories. Is that Ni or Si? From everything you've said, I guess it could be Si. But I don't know anymore...the more I read, the more confused I get. 

But everything you've said makes sense. Thanks for taking the time to explain.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Thank you for your reply. What you say makes a lot of sense. However, I want to clarify that I don't often let ideas just float through my mind--usually I grab onto one and focus in on it for a story. I love organizing my thoughts and ideas for stories. Is that Ni or Si? From everything you've said, I guess it could be Si. But I don't know anymore...the more I read, the more confused I get.
> 
> But everything you've said makes sense. Thanks for taking the time to explain.


You're welcome. To answer your question, I would need to examine exactly what thoughts you're going through, and you would have to effectively communicate your method of thought to me so that I could follow along. I think this will be too difficult for me, but perhaps someone who knows you intimately can answer your question.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

secondpassing said:


> You're welcome. To answer your question, I would need to examine exactly what thoughts you're going through, and you would have to effectively communicate your method of thought to me so that I could follow along. I think this will be too difficult for me, but perhaps someone who knows you intimately can answer your question.


Good point. I don't know many people who are into MB typology, but maybe just getting other perspectives will help. Thanks again.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

Bumping this because I would love to know anyone else's thoughts...


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Thank you so much for your reply and kind words. I find it really interesting that cognitive functions may be able to "jump" to other levels, so to speak. Do you know any good resources on this topic? (I'm skeptical of Internet articles after reading so many that seem to rely on stereotypes.) Maybe I'll look around on this site too.
> 
> The idea that my Ne could be so well-developed from such a young age baffles me, though. I've loved fiction since before I could read, and began writing stories when I was very young. And I didn't grow up around artists or authors--I think my dad is a Ne-dom, but he didn't influence me nearly as much as my mom and grandmother, who I have reason to believe are both strong Si-doms, very grounded in the real world. But if I am a Si-dom and Ne is my inferior function, then how could it be developed--how did I naturally use it so much--at such a young age?


Think in terms of function pairs, Si/Ne, and not individual functions. Although I don't read much fiction these days, when I do, I actually prefer some realism in the writing. When I read an Ne dom writer, unless they balance it with their Si, it can be a little overwhelming for me. If they go off the rails too much, I put it down.

Also,the MBTI community does not know how many authors are actually INFXs. Sure, some of these authors may come across as INFX, but nobody really knows their type — I would think, a fair number of them are actually ISFJ; again because the function stack is actually quite strong for this (IMO).

What kind of fiction are you writing BTW? Just curious.

As far as resources into the jumper hypothesis, I only know of "objective personality" but I am not their spokesperson, and I am not even familiar with their terminology or system other than "jumper". As a Ti dom, I just develop my own logical framework and yes, there is no reason why your functions can't move around (for all intents and purposes) depending on where you are in life; your age, environment, career, etc. I just refer people to jumper, because I don't want to come off as though it is my original idea.





Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Or, maybe Ne has nothing to do with my obsession with creating characters. 😄


or maybe all of your functions working together does?


Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Funny about Ni vs. Ne--in everything I've read, Ni writing is vague and sometimes confusing. But, certainly Ne isn't to the point either. Your observations are very interesting.


Ne can be extremely disjointed. I would think every Ne dom good writer has developed their Si to help with their writing, just like ISFJs develop their Ne.




> Just a thought: any way I could be INFP? I realize I seem to use Fe, and as much as I'd like to make it into Fi, you and everyone else are probably right. But I wonder if my Ne could be higher than my Si. Then again, I've never heard of functions "jumping" around before. Is that really common? It just seems unlikely. I've tried to research "ISFJs with high Ne" and most people just complain about struggling with Ne. Very few seem to actually enjoy using it. It makes more sense to me that one's tertiary function would be more developed than one's inferior.
> 
> Not trying to argue anything, just throwing out a t*hought/playing devil's advocate*.


That's fine. I appreciate good Ti. My response is this: In order for you to be INFP, you would also have to be Fi/Te...and Fi would be your dominant function. Do you really see yourself as an Fi Dom ? ? I also don't think you are Ne over Si, but your Ne is developed because you actually use it. 

Anyway, I would start here because these gals are awesome.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> I will be around here until I lose interest. I have had several epiphanies lately, and much of it is on the difference between Fi , Fe, Ti, Te...but I am not ready to release that yet, still need to fine tune it...but it is needed. I think Fi, esp, is poorly understood.
> 
> I might want to start a project someday and gather data, but it will take a loong time. lol. I am INTP , so odds are, this won't happen. lol


I completely agree, Fi seems very misunderstood. If you ever want to interview or get data from someone, I'm more than willing to answer any questions.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

@goodvibe Just thought I'd let you know, I talked to one of the girls with Typecast Heroes, and she thinks I'm an ESFJ. Which the more I think about, the more I can see...I just don't often hear people who are cognitively extroverted but socially introverted. Any thoughts on this?

I'm thankfully not as worried about this as I was few months ago, but I'm still fascinated, because if I am an ESFJ, then my idea of the functions may have been completely off. Ugh. 😒


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> @goodvibe Just thought I'd let you know, I talked to one of the girls with Typecast Heroes, and she thinks I'm an ESFJ. Which the more I think about, the more I can see...I just don't often hear people who are cognitively extroverted but socially introverted. Any thoughts on this?
> 
> I'm thankfully not as worried about this as I was few months ago, but I'm still fascinated, because if I am an ESFJ, then my idea of the functions may have been completely off. Ugh. 😒


That's great. But now I'm curious. Who talked to you, Jessie or Amanda? Was it over the phone or through written exchange? I am wondering how they arrived at ESFJ, in particular dominant Fe.

I toyed around with the idea of ESFJ myself...but it did seem a little bit of a stretch to type you as extroverted.. Although it would answer some of the inconsistancies of the ISFJ typing (as I thought you had higher Ne than usual), it brought up other questions and seemed less of a fit overall..but, they prob got to know you a little better than I did. Still, their typing is not far at all from what I was seeing.

People can be cognitively extraverted and behave socially introverted . I usually see this more in intuitives, though...esp ENFP and ENTP, and enneagram has a role in this. For instance, a type 4 ENFP resembles an INFP, but I can usaully spot the difference just in how they communicate. To be honest, I have way more experience with ISFJs in general than ESFJs, so maybe I am not the best at recognizing ESFJs who are are less of the social butterfly type. I would think that dominant Fe can express in other ways than through social interaction, such as through writing.

But, please let me known how they came to type you as ESFJ, esp the dominant Fe. They do know their stuff on cognitive functions from what I can tell, so that is why I am interested in knowing more about this.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> That's great. But now I'm curious. Who talked to you, Jessie or Amanda? Was it over the phone or through written exchange? I am wondering how they arrived at ESFJ, in particular dominant Fe.
> 
> I toyed around with the idea of ESFJ myself...but it did seem a little bit of a stretch to type you as extroverted.. Although it would answer some of the inconsistancies of the ISFJ typing (as I thought you had higher Ne than usual), it brought up other questions and seemed less of a fit overall..but, they prob got to know you a little better than I did. Still, their typing is not far at all from what I was seeing.
> 
> ...


I talked to Jessie, and it was all through email exchange. I would have liked to have talked to her in person, because I do think it's probably easier to type people that way, but I tried to be very detailed in my answers, and she asked several clarifying questions.

Her main reason for saying ESFJ was that I'm very extraverted in the sense that I'm very focused on the external world, which is true. I prefer creating and writing about characters to writing about myself, although I do process a lot of myself in my fiction, but generally I agree with her assessment on that. I'm very interested in other people, don't think as much about myself. I also think ESFJ makes sense with higher Ne, although she seems to think I'm in a Fe-Ne loop, which I'm not entirely sure I agree with. I can definitely see Si in myself now...I think. All this has become very confusing to me.

I've also been reading Leonore Thomson's book, and her description of cognitive extroverts fits me better than introverts--seeing reality as simply what is, not having to impose myself on it, needing others' perspectives and opinions. 

I won't say I'm sold on ESFJ, but it's an interesting thought. I don't feel it fits entirely, but probably no type is going to fit entirely, especially if I'm letting myself get sucked into stereotypes or "typical" behavior.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

Through a Glass Darkly said:


> I'm very focused on the external world,





Through a Glass Darkly said:


> Her main reason for saying ESFJ was that I'm very extraverted in the sense that *I'm very focused on the external world*, which is true. *I prefer creating and writing about characters to writing about myself, *although I do process a lot of myself in my fiction, but generally I agree with her assessment on that. I'm very interested in other people, don't think as much about myself.


Thanks. I can see the distinction with that and that makes sense to me now. Sounds like she was able to dig down a little deeper and find the motivations that show through in your writing. Very cool.



Through a Glass Darkly said:


> I won't say I'm sold on ESFJ, but it's an interesting thought. *I don't feel it fits entirely, but probably no type is going to fit entirely*, especially if I'm letting myself get sucked into stereotypes or "typical" behavior.


This is true...so many other factors are involved that can affect personality.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> Thanks. I can see the distinction with that and that makes sense to me now. Sounds like she was able to dig down a little deeper and find the motivations that show through in your writing. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> This is true...so many other factors are involved that can affect personality.


I guess the only questions I have are why I use Ne so much, when theoretically I shouldn't have developed it yet. It seems more natural, less conscious to me, than Si. But I guess a lot of things that should happen, don't happen. 🤔 She also said something interesting about Ti--she said doubting myself so much (poking holes in argument, etc.) could be inferior Ti, which in a strange way makes sense to me. I just didn't know an inferior could affect one so much. I love logic, and knowing a system entirely, but perhaps because I know, deep down, I'm not very good at it. Who knows.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

. 


Through a Glass Darkly said:


> She also said something interesting about Ti--she said doubting myself so much (poking holes in argument, etc.) could be inferior Ti, which in a strange way makes sense to me. I just didn't know an inferior could affect one so much. I love logic, and knowing a system entirely, but perhaps because I know, deep down, I'm not very good at it. Who knows.


Yeah, but I think that can be true for tertiary Ti as well, esp for an ISFJ. I think Ti looks different for XNFJ, because of the Ni coupled with Ti...so they are much faster at arriving at a conclusion, and then backing that up with Ti logic, esp seen in INFJ. .. whereas Ne/Ti is more of a building from the ground up, thus remaining less certain until the very end. 

The point is these functions will present differently depending on their interactions with the other functions in the stack.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

goodvibe said:


> .
> 
> 
> Yeah, but I think that can be true for tertiary Ti as well, esp for an ISFJ. I think Ti looks different for XNFJ, because of the Ni coupled with Ti...so they are much faster at arriving at a conclusion, and then backing that up with Ti logic, esp seen in INFJ. .. whereas Ne/Ti is more of a building from the ground up, thus remaining less certain until the very end.
> ...


As always, you make a lot of sense. I'm just going to go with ESFJ for now. I will say that I have learned even more about the functions from talking to people (which information is actually reputable, well, that is the question...), and I know my view of the functions has changed quite a bit. I'm not going to try to type anyone for a long time! It's obviously much more complex than I ever thought.

Anyway, thank you so much for all your help.


----------



## Through a Glass Darkly (May 10, 2021)

I'm back...and still obsessing over this. I shouldn't be probably, but after determining I'm a 9w1 and keeping a journal of my motivations, I've realized part of me does seem Fi ish. I'm very confused. I relate so much to INFPs, not wanting to go along with the rest of the world, and their descriptions and functions. I relate to ESFJs function wise but I guess I just don't want to accept it? Fe vs Fi is where I'm getting tripped up. I've realized I have a lot of strong values, I just never articulated them before.

I also discovered recently (rather, had my long-time suspicions confirmed) that there is a good chance I am on the autism spectrum, which would explain a lot of things about me, but also make typing harder, probably.

Any advice?


----------

